# Miniature Schnauzer on Orijen



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

*Please help - Miniature Schnauzer on Orijen*

I have a 2 3/4 yr. old who has been on Orijen since a year old. She has always done very well but last weekend vomited a few times, don't think she ate anything from the yard. I spoke with her vet and he said to pull her food for 24 hours which I did and she seemed to be fine. Early Thursday am and this morning, before feeding, she vomited again. I took her into the vet for a thorough check and he said she was fine but did give her something to calm her tummy.

She is never fed anything other than her kibble and treats and weighs 13.2 lbs. With her breed being predisposed to pancreatitis could Orijen be too much for her and if so, what kibble would be recommended?

Am I overreacting or could this be something that has been building in her and am I creating a problem for her?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

BRule said:


> I have a 2 3/4 yr. old who has been on Orijen since a year old. She has always done very well but last weekend vomited a few times, don't think she ate anything from the yard. I spoke with her vet and he said to pull her food for 24 hours which I did and she seemed to be fine. Early Thursday am and this morning, before feeding, she vomited again. I took her into the vet for a thorough check and he said she was fine but did give her something to calm her tummy.
> 
> She is never fed anything other than her kibble and treats and weighs 13.2 lbs. With her breed being predisposed to pancreatitis could Orijen be too much for her and if so, what kibble would be recommended?
> 
> Am I overreacting or could this be something that has been building in her and am I creating a problem for her?


I think you're overreacting a little bit. She may have eaten something before that made her vomit...they're quick and we can't watch them constantly. It also might have been a treat that didn't sit well. 

What did the vomit consist of?


----------



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> I think you're overreacting a little bit. She may have eaten something before that made her vomit...they're quick and we can't watch them constantly. It also might have been a treat that didn't sit well.
> 
> What did the vomit consist of?


It was mostly bile.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I bet it was hunger pukes.

When a dog is used to eating at a specific time, they will condition themselves to begin producing digestive juices at that time. If the dog isn't fed when the digestive juices have worked themselves up, hunger pukes usually ensue. 

I order to keep them from happening, you could do a couple of things. 1) Feed more often, or 2) vary the time of day that you feed. Basically keep her on her toes so that she doesn't know when a meal is expected, the juices won't build up until she is actually fed.

Hope this helps!


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Since the breed is prone to pancreatitis and you are concerned why not do the specific test for the disease? Then you know it is there and you can make a plan. On the K9KidneyDiet a poster mentioned one of her dogs had pancreatitis and the only symptom was bile vomiting. Why not check before there is a crisis?

I keep reading about Wellness Core Reduced Fat, 9% fat.


----------

